# My Small Shop, For What It Is.(The Shed Out Back)



## Whyemier (Jul 13, 2014)

It's only a shed...but it's my shed.

Hot in the summer, cold in the winter. 

Have ta fight off the gnats and skeeters sometimes. 

 No air and only a space heater for the colder days

A fan or two for the hotter ones.

I can work here.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jul 13, 2014)

Being "yours" is what counts right.  Nice


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 13, 2014)

Basically the same as I have. 9 x 12 ft shed and other stuff in basement. Mine is insulated as I used structural panels, so it is easier to heat and not too hot most days.
Pierre


----------



## samthedog (Jul 13, 2014)

I started with less. Nice little space and you have all the essential metal working machines there.

Paul.


----------



## toolman (Jul 13, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that. Looks like it would be fairly simple to insulate it and stick a window unit in the wall. I used to build pistol grips on a workbench that I built along one wall of our dining room in an apartment that we used to live in. It also functioned as a reloading bench when I wasn't building grips. The new tenants thought it was a really cool breakfast bar and I didn't tell them any different. I wonder if they're still finding pieces of H4831 powder from where I knocked over my powder trickler? :lmao:


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 13, 2014)

toolman said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Looks like it would be fairly simple to insulate it and stick a window unit in the wall. I used to build pistol grips on a workbench that I built along one wall of our dining room in an apartment that we used to live in. It also functioned as a reloading bench when I wasn't building grips. The new tenants thought it was a really cool breakfast bar and I didn't tell them any different. I wonder if they're still finding pieces of H4831 powder from where I knocked over my powder trickler? :lmao:



Surely they'll think it is some exotic spice to dress the salad!
:roflmao:


----------



## Don B (Jul 13, 2014)

Whyemier said:


> It's only a shed...but it's my shed.
> 
> Hot in the summer, cold in the winter.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with your shop, looks like you have what you need, when our Son was small and we lived in an apartment I put a divider in his room, half the divider was like a sliding door, that was part of my shop and the other part was the balcony full of stuff with tarps over every thing, when my son got out of bed he was standing in the hall of the apartment, LOL, you work with what you have.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2014)

:thumbzup3:

Looking good to me. A place for everything and everything in place.

Thank you for the tour.


----------



## silence dogood (Jul 16, 2014)

Just like my basement shop.  It's small like a doghouse, but it's one place that puts a smile on my face.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks an awful lot like mine!  All the necessities, not too many frills.  It gets the job done though, and lots of fun to boot.

GG


----------



## JohnBDownunder (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, that looks like a barn compared to my tin garden shed. As we live in a unit space is very limited hence the 11 x 6 garden shed.   Still, I can stand at either the lathe or mill then with two steps be at the bench (or out the door).       If it turn 180 deg the girnder and spanners are waiting to be used. Any tool I use often is hung on the wall by necessity. As Toolman said you shed would be simple to insulate. In my case I stuck insulating foam direct to the tin walls then fibreboard to hang toos etc. Do wish there was room for a power hack or band saw though - pushing the hacksaw back and forth sure gets tiring with age. 
 I'm happy and out of SWMBO's hair. :whiteflag:


----------



## GK1918 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thats nice.  Thats my plan I hope, "smaller".   Up here in the north east, heating 35,000 cubes is a killer ( almost have to add a fuel sur charge)
to customers.  Plans are maybe 15 x 30 with 8 ft ceiling.  Small wood stove nice and clean.  My son already had the electric co here and later on
toward this fall we get 3phase power.  thats nice.  They said no problem 3 phase is already up the pole 75 feet away.
sam


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 17, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Thats nice.  Thats my plan I hope, "smaller".   Up here in the north east, heating 35,000 cubes is a killer ( almost have to add a fuel sur charge)
> to customers.  Plans are maybe 15 x 30 with 8 ft ceiling.  Small wood stove nice and clean.  My son already had the electric co here and later on
> toward this fall we get 3phase power.  thats nice.  They said no problem 3 phase is already up the pole 75 feet away.
> sam



an 8 ft ceiling is not a lot of working space, even if it's a heating saver!
I suggest you to consider moveable panels for the ceiling, so you can have more clearance if/when you'll need it.
Also, an hollow space between the shop and the roof is a good insulation both for cold and hot days.


----------



## sawlog (Dec 23, 2014)

Just looking across posts and seen the OP, I work out of a 12x30 building myself. I was in a 12x12 at the last place I lived and it was tight.


----------



## grandpaswagon (Jan 7, 2015)

To the OP, I like your shop.  I have plans to move the lathe, mill/lathe, smaller compressor, and floor drill press to a new 10'x10' shop this summer if I can convince the city to allow me to run a 50amp circuit out to it.  Until that happens I will just have to make due with what I have.

I am currently crammed in my two car garage sharing space with my '94 Z28, two table saws, two air compressors (30 gallon and 60 gallon), a bench top and floor mounted drill press, my OXY/ACET tanks, wire welder, sand blast cabinet, Craftsman 12" lathe and a HF lathe/mill combo.  I also have an old Bolens lawn tractor and Yamaha IT490 stacked up in there (they are both restoration projects about 75% done).

No heat, no A/C.  Freezing in the winter, sweltering in the summer.  

A separate shop space dedicated to my metal working stuff would be AWESOME!


----------



## GarageGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

grandpaswagon said:


> I am currently crammed in my two car garage sharing space with my '94 Z28, two table saws, two air compressors (30 gallon and 60 gallon), a bench top and floor mounted drill press, my OXY/ACET tanks, wire welder, sand blast cabinet, Craftsman 12" lathe and a HF lathe/mill combo.



That sounds a lot like my garage (shop)!  I have to keep it organized, otherwise if you fell down you couldn't even hit the floor.

GG


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 8, 2015)

I sympathize with your small shed. My shop was an 8 x 8 shed and contained the lathe , mill , drill press, saw , and work bench. All I had to do was turn in a circle to work. I had to hang my bench grinders on the door and then use them outside with the door open. A friend came and told me it was too small, to which I replied , "I know, but it is all I can afford". The next month he came with a truck load of lumber and added an 8 x 12 addition on my 8 x 8 shed. I filled it up now too. but it sure is nice to have to take a few steps to get to the next machine instead of just turning in place. I was happy in the small place, but it is nice to have such a great friend too.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the new addition. The old room has my bench grinders and an air compressor in it. I am getting another small Dalton lathe to put bac there also. It has been in another shop for several years cause I didn't have room, but it is coming home soon.


----------



## nightowl499 (Jan 8, 2015)

all look like comfy happy man caves to me ..


----------

